# HELP!! Wasp sting to inside upper lip.



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

My husband has just taken a swig of lager not knowing a wasp was in the can. His upper lip is now ballooning to epic proportions. I got the sting out, gave him a piriton tablet and nurofen. Is there anything else we can do?


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Has he ever been stung before? Biggest worry is a bad reaction to a sting but should be fine if he's been stung before...Exact same thing happened to me a few years back,my lip swelled hugely and was the sorest sting ever but soon went down,since this happened its made me drink much slower :wink: I'm always very wary of drinking out of cans now and always check before taking a sip


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

If the swelling doesn't stabilize, or you're worried about a possible allergic reaction, I would recommend a call to NHS direct on 0845 4647.

I've found them to be really helpful and they can probably find a nearby doctor if it is needed.

Hopefully it is just a nasty sting and nothing more serious. Hope hubby is ok.

-Mike


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

YUCK, same happened to me as well.
Put some vinegar on it.

Good luck

Maddie


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep an eye on him and douse him in vinegar. Hopefully it'll go down soon enough as we've 15 minutes til school kicking out time and I'll be arriving with a husband who looks like Lesley Ash!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh boy, nasty  I got stung in the Eyeball by a bumble bee, I thought I had been shot and fell to the ground punching myself in the face to remove it.

Scary stuff, your post will give me nightmares.

Gary.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If he's still breathing normally after 30 seconds from the sting, you can be 99% certain he's not having an excessive reaction to it.

So, whats the thing to do now?

Piriton/Clarytil/ or similer, brufen, and or paracetamol.
then, time will make it all better. 

Anyphylaxis is a rare occurrence, and when all things are considered, unless you hubby is prone to being stung lots and lots of times by a wasp, or even if he has other allergies, its still not a given he will have an extreme reaction.
Panic not. Swelling is a natural reaction to the venom, and unless his airway is compramised by the swelling, apart from looking like an Orang utan, he'll be sore but fine.


In future, give him a straw.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I suppose he was lucky to have been stung on the lip. It could've easily been his throat had he not sprayed the inside of the motorhome quite so liberally with Kronenbourg 1664 once he'd been stung. Rather like "Bruce Parry in the Amazon" last night. Well not quite that bad.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> I got the sting out,


I was under the impression that it was bees that left their sting, not wasps.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Definitely a wasp. It looks like he may have bitten the bum off it along with the sting when he spat it out.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

kayg said:


> Is there anything else we can do?


Now that quite a few minutes have passed and he seems OK all you have to do now is be really nice to him for the next 24 hours... any kissing is obviously out so just settle him comfortably in his favourite chair with his favourite tipple and a straw to drink it through, a book or newspaper ... rub his forehead gently...say sweet things to him.... perhaps massage his feet, you know the sort of thing....men are tough but they do need this sort of help sometimes :lol:

Mike


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

spykal said:


> kayg said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything else we can do?
> ...


 :lol: Don't think so!!

These things always seems to happen on our only afternoon off. It was going so well until then. 
We'd gone for a walk along Lake Vyrnwy dam when, all of a sudden a Chinook helicopter "*** wopped" (thats a technical term) overhead about 20ft above the dam itself and us. "Ooh" I exclaimed, "that was close" as indeed it was. Imagine our surprise when it came a "*** wopping" back again and hovered about 10ft above and away from the dam as someone appeared to taking photos from inside the beast. I'd like to think they were photographing me but it may well have been to do with the upcoming "Evade and Capture" exercise they hold here every year in October. 
Oh, perhaps thats supposed to be top secret.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I empathise completely with your hubby.
I was hiking on the south coast of Crete singing to myself, Cecilia, as I remember, when I too was stung on the lip.
Well I know I can't carry a tune in a bucket but I was alone! 

When even the local wildlife take umbrage you know when to give up.  
Hope it calms down soonest, Rob.


----------

